# Got the cheap incan thing goin on, anyone else?



## ampdude (Apr 3, 2011)

I love my Surefires, but there's something to be said for a good cheap incan that you don't have to worry about a whole lot. I picked up a couple of Brinkmann Maxfire LX lights off of the Marketplace last week. I took out the stock bulb and reflector and put in a DX 9 volt lamp assembly and a couple of IMR16340's. Nice little pocket rocket with a great incan beam, forward clicky, polymer body and guilt free lumens. I put a P60 in the other one just for giggles. You used to have to remove the metal sleeve and cut out the metal rib in the body of these lights with a dremel so that RCR's would fit, but the IMR cells are not as fat and fit just like primaries as I suspected they would. Been carrying it in my coat pocket this week in place of an E2e.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 3, 2011)

I, too, love my Surefires and others, but when I want a light _to use_, I grab my 20-year-old Maglite 2d ROP. It is so beat up, that nothing I do could scratch or dent it. My queens reside in their zippered pouches ready to be played with. It's my beater ROP that goes under the car with me.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 3, 2011)

My two "beater" incans are a Princeton Tec Torrent (xenon model, natch) and a Surefire 8NX. They're both built pretty tank-like.


----------



## kelmo (Apr 6, 2011)

My daughter picked up my C2 and dropped it when I was not paying attention. I got it cheap on the Marketplace so it qualifies as "cheap."

The latest generation of SF V20 holsters will accommodate the C2 so it now resides in my backpack as an inspection light. I recently used an A2L and the tint was not very good for inspecting HVAC vents from floor level. Need a good incan for it and the P60 LA rocks!

kelmo


----------



## ampdude (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool! Try a P90 and a couple of IMR16340's for even better output.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 6, 2011)

ampdude said:


> Cool! Try a P90 and a couple of IMR16340's for even better output.


 
Nice, fairly cheap upgrade. I've switched to this from the P61, for the most part.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 7, 2011)

*Not cheap but brightest Maxfire is FM1799 installed on this socket using pair of IMR 16340*


----------



## KiwiMark (Apr 7, 2011)

HotWire said:


> when I want a light _to use_, I grab my 20-year-old Maglite 2d ROP.


 
My 2D is only about 13 years old, but apart from that I'm the same - I grab that ROP Low 2D Maglite for anything around the home. I also have a similar ROP High, but mostly I don't need the light to be THAT bright.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 8, 2011)

Brinkmann Maxfire LX was one of the greatest bargains out there just a few years ago. I got mine for $17 at Target. 

I honestly have never encountered a bargain that good before. Sad that this excellent light is no longer available. Cheap in price, it was (pragmatically speaking) the equivalent of a SureFire G2 with a forward-clickie at half the price.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 8, 2011)

The Princeton Tec Tec 40 is an inexpensive incan that I like.Not overly impressive in output but you can experiment with different PR base bulbs,the Mag 4-cell Xenon works well.In addition to using commonly available bulbs the Tec 40 is waterproof and has no switch to fail.
The Mag 2C converted to use 3 CR123s and a 5 or 6 cell Xenon bulb is another inexpensive favorite.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 8, 2011)

The switch was clearly inferior, though, and a damaged battery (ni-mh) caused mine to eat itself when it shorted.

Still, I loved that thing enough to track down a new switch and figured out that a modified B65 would fit.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been tooling around with my PR bulb stash lately, and ordered a Dorcy Boss 4AA for the heck of it. I haven't played with one of those in years. If you are playing with cheap incans, check out my sig link for diffusion film. Cleans nasty beams up nicely.

Any good PR base hosts around, besides Mag and the Tec 40?


----------



## ampdude (Apr 12, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> I have been tooling around with my PR bulb stash lately, and ordered a Dorcy Boss 4AA for the heck of it. I haven't played with one of those in years. If you are playing with cheap incans, check out my sig link for diffusion film. Cleans nasty beams up nicely.
> 
> Any good PR base hosts around, besides Mag and the Tec 40?


 
I have a Responder 4AA that takes PR bulbs. I picked it up off the Marketplace for a few bucks maybe two or three years ago. I'm still using the stock bulb, but it will take Maglite bulbs. When the stock bulb burns out I'll probably throw a 3 cell Krypton bulb in there. It has a nice tactical style forward clicky as well. Unfortunately high capacity NIMH rechargeables do not fit. I just thought of something, it might be an interesting host for something that would run on four IMR14500's.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 13, 2011)

ampdude said:


> I have a Responder 4AA that takes PR bulbs. When the stock bulb burns out I'll probably throw a 3 cell Krypton bulb in there.


*Put 4 PowerGenix (tight fit) in Responder and a ROP 3854 LO

That makes a nice pocketable ROP

Good for short bursts.*


----------



## ampdude (Apr 13, 2011)

fivemega said:


> *Put 4 PowerGenix (tight fit) in Responder and a ROP 3854 LO
> 
> That makes a nice pocketable ROP
> 
> Good for short bursts.*


 
I forgot all about the NiZn batteries, thanks for the tip on the bulb as well!


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 13, 2011)

ampdude said:


> I have a Responder 4AA that takes PR bulbs. Unfortunately high capacity NIMH rechargeables do not fit.


 
Do Eneloops fit?


----------



## fkrow (Apr 13, 2011)

I have Surefire M6, M3T and several others however, the old Maglite 3D hs been rolling arround in my SUV for years. Once a year replace the batteries,,,,, it also make an excellent loaner.

The large Borg stores quite often have Maglites on sale,,,,,, let me borrow a flashlight?

Regards,
FK


----------



## nightshade (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes. A few. Great thread.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 13, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> Do Eneloops fit?


 
I have some hybrid 2100/2000 mah cells that don't fit, so I'm going to say probably not.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 14, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> Do Eneloops fit?


 
*White Eneloops fit perfectly in Responder.*


----------



## DIY Lumens (Apr 27, 2011)

I've used a few of the Eveready Industrial 2-AA lights with a KPR112 over a pair of 14500s. They work pretty well as long as you only use them a couple minutes at a time. They're actually a pretty useful light in the stock configuration.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 27, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Brinkmann Maxfire LX was one of the greatest bargains out there just a few years ago. I got mine for $17 at Target.
> 
> I honestly have never encountered a bargain that good before. Sad that this excellent light is no longer available. Cheap in price, it was (pragmatically speaking) the equivalent of a SureFire G2 with a forward-clickie at half the price.


 
The quality is not quite on par with a Surefire G2, but yea it's pretty decent. And the lens is glass. Appears to be mineral glass even. I remember when Target and Walmart closed them out for $6.88 now that was a smoking deal!! I'm not sure what the clicky switch can handle as far as current, but I don't think I have ever run a P61 in one.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 27, 2011)

Trying to find a good source for a cheap Responder 4AA and 2AA.

My latest fun with PR incans project is a Brightstar industrial 2D using a 3 cell Mag xenon driven from a regulated 8AA powerstick + diffusion film. Smooth beam, constant output, long runtime (4+ hrs on eneloops in regulation). Kind of a retro look/feel going on, with upgraded (but not hotwire level) performance and beam.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 27, 2011)

Ohh I'd like to see some pictures of that.  What are you using for diffusion film? And how did you build the battery pack?


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 27, 2011)

ampdude said:


> Ohh I'd like to see some pictures of that.  What are you using for diffusion film? And how did you build the battery pack?


 
It's a garden variety Brightstar Industrial here. The voltage regulated battery pack is available here. The diffusion film link is in my sig! Bulb is Mag xenon stock.


----------



## leukos (Apr 27, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> Trying to find a good source for a cheap Responder 4AA and 2AA.
> 
> My latest fun with PR incans project is a Brightstar industrial 2D using a 3 cell Mag xenon driven from a regulated 8AA powerstick + diffusion film. Smooth beam, constant output, long runtime (4+ hrs on eneloops in regulation). Kind of a retro look/feel going on, with upgraded (but not hotwire level) performance and beam.


 
I have that exact same setup but with the waterproof Brightstar instead. Nice utility light.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 28, 2011)

ampdude said:


> The quality is not quite on par with a Surefire G2, but yea it's pretty decent. And the lens is glass. Appears to be mineral glass even. I remember when Target and Walmart closed them out for $6.88 now that was a smoking deal!! I'm not sure what the clicky switch can handle as far as current, but I don't think I have ever run a P61 in one.


 
I tried it, and the switch survived. It may not have been my brightest idea ever, but...


----------



## alex987 (Apr 29, 2011)

hi all today i lego,ed a surefire 9p body and cryos head with 2 aw 18500 batteries and a stock sf p90 bulb nice warm color i like it quite different after all the cool led dropinn,s


----------



## ampdude (Apr 29, 2011)

alex987 said:


> hi all today i lego,ed a surefire 9p body and cryos head with 2 aw 18500 batteries and a stock sf p90 bulb nice warm color i like it quite different after all the cool led dropinn,s


 
Going from LED to incan I bet you can see the depth in everything much better. Glad to hear that, two 18500 and a P90 is a great rechargeable combo with a good runtime. I settle for a couple of P17500's in a C3 myself. Would really like to have IMR17500's. And if you ever need extended runtime you can always pop in three new primaries.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 29, 2011)

ampdude said:


> I settle for a couple of P17500's in a C3 myself. Would really like to have IMR17500's. And if you ever need extended runtime you can always pop in three new primaries.


 
That's what I love about my Leef-bodied 9P. Currently it houses a hand-made Malkoff M60. But swapping in a SureFire P91 is no problem. Run it on 2x18500 rechargeables or simple toss in 3xCR123 primaries, and keep on going. I love my Leef-bodied M4 as well. But you have to swap out the lamps depending on if you're running primaries or rechargeables.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 30, 2011)

Got this really old Ultrafire 502B that was my first P60 style incand flashlight, 7yrs down the road its now sitting on top of the spa in my bathroom as a spare and also to look for stuff in the cabinet under the sink. Its now running Spiderfire RCR123s & an unkown 9v dropin I got from ebay or DX.


----------



## kelmo (May 5, 2011)

I heading to Portland for a week. I gonna pack a G2 and a full SC1 in my carry on luggage as a backup light.


----------



## Sci Fii (May 7, 2011)

Wow, happy to see a post on this subject. First time poster here. Have always loved flashlights but have only recently discovered the world of "good" flashlights. Picked up a couple (LED's) and I'm sure I'll be picking up more in no time at all. 

Perhaps my favorite flashlight, though, is a Craftsman I purchased almost ten years ago. Some of you may remember it. I searched the archives and it was mentioned a bit. It's a 4AA model that's about five inches long and has a 3 level battery indicator near the switch. (Mine's yellow but I think there were other colors.) Can't fully explain why but I just love this thing. 

Since I got the new lights, I got the Craftsman out and was able to scavenge a bulb from another old Craftsman (similar 3D model) and to my surprise it worked. Brought back some good memories. Hadn't used it in a few years. 

Someone above mentioned the PowerGenix NiZN batteries. I used them in it twice. The first time I used them only after I had let them run down. Boy, was the light bright. The second time, I used a freshly charged set. Bulb blew instantly.

So, now I need to get some bulbs to play with my new (old) toy. The NiZN batteries are about 7.2 volts when freshly charged. Can anyone tell me what bulb I should get for this configuration. Also, is there a store I can buy them in? Thanks. Love the forum. Hopefully I can contribute a bit in the future.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 9, 2011)

Sci Fii said:


> Wow, happy to see a post on this subject. First time poster here. Have always loved flashlights but have only recently discovered the world of "good" flashlights. Picked up a couple (LED's) and I'm sure I'll be picking up more in no time at all.
> 
> Perhaps my favorite flashlight, though, is a Craftsman I purchased almost ten years ago. Some of you may remember it. I searched the archives and it was mentioned a bit. It's a 4AA model that's about five inches long and has a 3 level battery indicator near the switch. (Mine's yellow but I think there were other colors.) Can't fully explain why but I just love this thing.
> 
> ...


 
The Craftsman light you are referring to is rubber? I believe it's a rebranded Dorcy Boss. It's a great light, I have one too.

For 4xNizn use, try a Mag 5 cell bulb. It should work nicely, and is a noticeable step up from the 4xnimh Mag 4 bulb. Runtime will be around 1.5 hrs.


----------



## Sci Fii (May 10, 2011)

QUOTE=Phaserburn;3641486]The Craftsman light you are referring to is rubber? I believe it's a rebranded Dorcy Boss. It's a great light, I have one too.

For 4xNizn use, try a Mag 5 cell bulb. It should work nicely, and is a noticeable step up from the 4xnimh Mag 4 bulb. Runtime will be around 1.5 hrs.[/QUOTE]

Phaserburn,

Yes, it's a rubber light. It's very similar to the Boss you mention but not identical. Well at least the pictures I could find of the Boss. Maybe the Boss was the exact same at one time. The pictures I found were from about five years ago and mine is closer to ten years old. I think I only paid about $7 for it.

About the bulbs, I had searched and found that the light originally used a 3.6V bulb. I was guessing the that a 4.8V would be what I should upgrade to. (KPR113 or XPR113). Can't find the voltage on the 5 cell Mag. Is it 4.8? Also, do you think the Mag brand bulb is better (brighter, longer life)? Thanks for your help. BTW, if you've never tried the NiZn batteries you should give them a try. If you have a Big Lots near you, they're selling them cheap.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 10, 2011)

I do have nizn batts, thanks. The Mag xenon bulbs are excellent; the best available for their wattage IMHO in terms of brightness, ability to focus and color (made by Carley lamps). The light cannot have used a 3.6V bulb if it uses 4 cells; it would flash it. The Mag 5 bulb is rated at 6V, but can tolerate up to 7.5V, the amount of 5 fresh alkalines. As the 4 nizn cells would apply 6.4V under load, this is actually a nice drive level. The Boss changed a bit cosmetically over the years, but I'm sure I had the light you're referring to; the batt indicator led gives it away. I put an Everled in mine and gave it to my brother many years ago. He's used it as his car light ever since, and still is.


----------



## Sci Fii (May 23, 2011)

So it looks like I'm the only one that still has the cheap incan thing going on. That's OK. I got started in this flashlight thing about a decade toolate so I'm just gaining a little experience.

In the past couple weeks I went out and bought a Princeton Tec 40 along with about $50 worth of bulbs to try in different configurations. Got the PT 40 so I had another 4AA light to compare to my old Craftsman. It's a nice light and there are tons of old threads about it so I've done a lot of reading. And while it's a different type of light than my Craftsman, I still love the 4AA Craftsman the most. 

Man, for such a small light, this thing is a real thrower. Had it out last night using 4 freshly charged NiZn cells along with a 4 cell Magnum Star (the xenon one) Maglight bulb and it throws 200 yard easily. Actually, even with 4 NiMH and a 3 cell Xenon it does this distance it's just that with the NiZN/4 cell the beam is just so bright. And it's not a pencil beam, it's a thick barrel of light. Pretty interesting for someone just getting started. I'd like to see this beam cleaned up with Phaserburn's diffusion paper. It appears like the lens is attached to the reflector in some way (glued?). Does anyone know if it's possible to seperate these so i could get at the reflector?

Phaserburn, could you tell me if the Dorcy Boss you bought was new? If so, where did you buy it and how do you like it? Have you done anything to it? Also, could anyone tell me if it's possible to buy a ROP lo bulb separately? I can find them but only in pairs. Finally, I'm looking for a few KPR139 bulbs. Anyone have a few laying around they would like to part with?


----------



## Phaserburn (May 23, 2011)

I bought it new at Amazon here: Dorcy Boss 4AA. What have I done to it? Why, add great diffusion film to it, of course! No way will it throw 200 yards anymore, but the short/medium range beam is infinitely more useable. It's reversible if you don't like it. Not sure about the ROP low bulbs; try posting a want-to-buy and see if anyone has extras. I suspect that the ROP low will melt the host, if you are thinking of the Boss. Overall, I love this squat, fat rubber light! I run mine on 4 nimh cells and a 4 cell Mag xenon bulb for max bulb longevity and reliability. To me, a rubber and plastic light isn't going to be a screamer; it's more about the form factor and fun. Go aluminum instead for higher power playtime. I go with the Wolf Eyes incans and Solarforce L2s. 1, 2 or 3 18650 cells and a large variety of obtainable lamps at many different power levels.


----------



## Sci Fii (May 23, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> I bought it new at Amazon here: Dorcy Boss 4AA. What have I done to it? Why, add great diffusion film to it, of course! No way will it throw 200 yards anymore, but the short/medium range beam is infinitely more useable. It's reversible if you don't like it. Not sure about the ROP low bulbs; try posting a want-to-buy and see if anyone has extras. I suspect that the ROP low will melt the host, if you are thinking of the Boss. Overall, I love this squat, fat rubber light! I run mine on 4 nimh cells and a 4 cell Mag xenon bulb for max bulb longevity and reliability. To me, a rubber and plastic light isn't going to be a screamer; it's more about the form factor and fun. Go aluminum instead for higher power playtime. I go with the Wolf Eyes incans and Solarforce L2s. 1, 2 or 3 18650 cells and a large variety of obtainable lamps at many different power levels.



Yeh, don't you love this stubby thing? Not pretty but somehow it just works. My light isn't the same as I guess mine is a rubberized plastic material. However, I'm sure it's the same light on the inside as it's same identical shape. Is the reflector just shy of 2 inches? Could yours throw 200 yards before you put in the film? Does it have a bulb holder that fit over the batteries with two springs on the rear?

I realize this isn't the ideal light to modify as a high powered monster. For me, it's really just about having fun and learning a little. I'll move on but for now I'm enjoying. I'm also trying to stay away from lithium ion for the most part. I only have two 14500's that I use in a single A LED. For now I'm going to stick with NiMH and NiZN. I'm actually a bit leery of Li-ion. I'm sure I'll grow into it, but perhaps not.

About the reflector/lens. It's obviously removable if you put on film. What do you do? I've actually found a place that still has these lights. They have all three versions, the 4AA, the 2D and the 3D. I have a 3D now and have been playing with that as well. With a three cell Magnum star, it out throws the 4AA but the bean is very thin. I've been thinking about getting a few more 4AA's but haven't contacted them yet. I'd like to compare the beams between smooth and the diffusion film.

BTW, what was the original bulb. Was it a 3 cell (3.6v/.75A)? I had save the old Dorcy bulbs and that's was what was originally in mine. Some of the old posts about this light talked about how bright it was. I think they were overdriving it from the factory.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 24, 2011)

The 4 AA Dorcy boss used to be available at Dollar General B&M stores but I havn't looked there in a while.It is worth a check if you have one locally I think they were around $4 IIRC.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 24, 2011)

Mine had a krypton 4.8V .5A bulb. Perhaps they varied. I wouldn't say mine threw that far; but it did pretty well. I just find that 95% of the time, I'm using or aiming my light within 20 feet, so I much prefer what I call a "directed flood" beam.


----------



## exp3riment (May 31, 2011)

Got my 6 Dcell Maglight, dont use it often, but i like to keep it in the jeep!! makes for a good conversation peice, cuz nobody carries them, plus it just looks cool!!


----------



## nighttrails (May 31, 2011)

A 6D Maglite is an impressive looking light. Mine started as a cheap incan, but with the addition of rechargeable batteries, an FM Throwmaster head, AW 3 level driver and various overdriven bulbs, it long ago lost the “cheap thing going on” designation. Now it’s awesome and does get used a lot. It’s nice to be able to start with a cheap light and make upgrades as needed, and finances allow. Of course, it could always be returned to its cheap, stock form if desired. On the other hand, cheap is relative, and my customized mag is still cheaper than a Surefire M6 or other top end lights. Cheaper is only better if your needs are met.


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 2, 2011)

Sci Fii said:


> So it looks like I'm the only one that still has the cheap incan thing going on. That's OK. I got started in this flashlight thing about a decade toolate so I'm just gaining a little experience.
> 
> In the past couple weeks I went out and bought a Princeton Tec 40 along with about $50 worth of bulbs to try in different configurations. Got the PT 40 so I had another 4AA light to compare to my old Craftsman. It's a nice light and there are tons of old threads about it so I've done a lot of reading. And while it's a different type of light than my Craftsman, I still love the 4AA Craftsman the most.
> 
> ...


 
Don't neglect the Princeton Tec Torrent - I got mine for $12 on eBay; someone got it in a box of car parts, and had no use for it, and resolved to make sure it was put in the hands of someone who needed it. I've seen lots of other ones go for under $20 used. It uses two banks of four alkaline or NiMH AAs to minimize voltage sag, and in my experience, it's a lot like an alkaline 9P with a bit more throw and a lot more waterproof.

ROP-lo bulbs are only sold, officially, as part of the low/high set. I'd offer you one of my spares, but I've lost them.


----------

